# KDE-Kontrollleiste ein bisschen "fum­me­lig"

## schmidicom

Ich versuche seit einiger Zeit meine KDE-Arbeitsfläche zu optimieren und alles für mich unnötige zu entsorgen, doch leider gibt es dabei das eine oder andere Problem und vielleicht kann mir hier einer weiterhelfen.

Erstmal hier meine Kontrollleiste: http://s23.postimg.org/n2i308cwr/kontrollleiste.png

Wie ihr sehen könnt geht die Leiste nicht über den ganzen Bildschirm was ich auch nicht mehr will, sie soll sich je nach Bedarf/Inhalt selber grösser und wieder kleiner machen. Aber auch wenn es der KDE einem erlaubt so eine Leiste zu erstellen so funktioniert das mit dem automatischen vergrößern und verkleinern leider nicht wirklich. Immer wieder kommt es vor das sie ihre aktuelle Größe, unabhängig davon ob der Inhalt nun Platz hat oder nicht, beibehält.

Ist das ein bekannter Bug? Ich selbst konnte dazu nichts finden.

Und um das Problem mit der automatischen Größenanpassung zu beheben habe ich die Kontrolleiste eben manuell mit mehreren "Abstandshalter" (zwei mit fester Breite und einen dynamischen am Schluss) auf die im Bild gezeigte feste Größe zurecht gefummelt. Aber auch die sind nicht gerade der Hit, denn sie lassen sich nur mit der Maus zurechtbiegen und bieten keine eigenen Einstellungen (exakte Breite; Farbe; ...) wie die meisten anderen Elemente die hinzugefügt werden können. Dadurch ist es fast unmöglich mehrere "Abstandhalter" mit der selben Größe hinzuzufügen.

Gibt es hier was besseres?

----------

## franzf

Ich fand das mit der variablen Größe auch immer recht unbenutzbar  :Wink: 

Die letzte Zeit, in der ich KDE verwendet habe, hatte ich nur ein Panel oben, in der ich per bespins XBar das Programmmenü angezeigt habe, das scheint es ja jetzt auch direkt über KDE und wohl auch Toolkit übergreifend (dbus menu?) zu geben. Außerdem notification/systray und Uhr. Programmstarter oder Taskleiste gab es gar keine, KRunner + Present Windows ist mMn. deutlich effizienter  :Wink: 

Ich hab dann auch eingestellt, dass Fenster dieses Panel überdecken sollen, damit hatte ich dann maximale Arbeitsfläche und minimalen Nervfaktor  :Wink: 

Jetzt mit Awesome hab ich ein ähnliches Setup. Taskleiste hab ich zwar noch da, nutzen tu ich sie aber nicht - weil ich auch gar nicht weiß, was ich mit dem leeren Platz anfangen soll  :Wink: 

----------

## schmidicom

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Ich fand das mit der variablen Größe auch immer recht unbenutzbar 

 

Schön das ich nicht der einzige bin der es gemerkt hat nur schade das es die KDE-Devs offenbar nicht interessiert denn das ist schon seit vielen KDE-Versionen so.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Die letzte Zeit, in der ich KDE verwendet habe, hatte ich nur ein Panel oben, in der ich per bespins XBar das Programmmenü angezeigt habe, das scheint es ja jetzt auch direkt über KDE und wohl auch Toolkit übergreifend (dbus menu?) zu geben.

 

Ich habe auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt die Leiste gleich komplett zu ersetzen, zum beispiel durch "kde-misc/plasma-applet-daisy", aber noch ist die Hoffnung nicht gestorben.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Ich hab dann auch eingestellt, dass Fenster dieses Panel überdecken sollen, damit hatte ich dann maximale Arbeitsfläche und minimalen Nervfaktor 

 

Ist bei meiner auch so, was wirklich angenehm ist wenn man damit umgehen kann. Shortcuts for the Win  :Wink: 

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Jetzt mit Awesome hab ich ein ähnliches Setup. Taskleiste hab ich zwar noch da, nutzen tu ich sie aber nicht - weil ich auch gar nicht weiß, was ich mit dem leeren Platz anfangen soll 

 

Ganz so schlimm ist es dann doch noch nicht, aber wenn jemals ein umstieg anstehen sollte dann eher zu XFCE, LXDE (aber erst wenn der Umstieg auf QT fertig ist) oder Enlightenment (Die 18te Version gefällt mir irgendwie extrem gut).

----------

## Randy Andy

Hey Leidensgenossen,

geteiltes Leid gleich halbes Leid, von daher schön zu sehen dass es noch mehr davon gibt.   :Wink: 

Auch ich fummele seit einiger Zeit auf meinem kleinen 10" Netbook mit der Kontrollleiste und diversen Menükonfigurationen herum. Hatte mal kurzweilig das Lancelot-Menü im Gebrauch, bin dann aber dorch recht schnell wieder zum neuen KDE-Menü, hier unter 4.12.1 zurück gekehrt.

Dann hab ich mir mit den Standard Bordmitteln von KDE zusätzlich zur normalen Standardkontrollleiste unten, noch seitlich eine ausklappende Schnellstartleiste links eingerichtet. Auch unten die Leiste kommt nun erst bei Berührung hoch. Vielleicht lad' ich auch mal einen Screenshot hoch, wenn ich wieder Zeit und Netbook habe.

Was ich aber am liebsten hätte, wäre zum einen dass sie nur auf alleinigen Druck der Windows-Taste (Meta) hoch fährt und bei nochmaligem Druck auf Meta wieder raus fährt. Es scheint mir aber so, dass Meta sich immer nur in Kombination mit einer zweiten Taste  zuweisen lässt - oder? 

Wenn nein, wie mach ich das, etwa erst mal alle vordefinierten Meta-Tastenkombinationen suchen und löschen?

Ich bekomme das noch nicht mal für das KDE-Menü hin, liegt ja meist auf [Alt]+[F1]. Umdeklarieren in [Meta]+[F1] geht problemlos, bingt mir aber nix, Meta alleine wär' mir halt lieber, falls das obige Vorhaben mit der Kontrollleiste via Meta zu ambitioniert ist.

Leidensgenössische Grüße, Andy.

----------

## franzf

http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=154569

Kommen Autohide/überdeckbare Panels eigentlich mit hoch, wenn man Strg+F12 drückt?

Das wäre etwas, was ich auch teilweise ausprobiert aber auch wieder verworfen habe: Desktop/Dashboard (lässt sich ja separat konfigurieren) mit allem möglichen an Startern/Plasmoids zukleistern und sich Panels an sich schenken.

Evtl. ist für euch ja auch homerun ne Alternative (Fullscreen als Containment oder als Kickoffersatz)

----------

## franzf

Holdrioh, die Forensoftware hat ja nen Knacks. Wollte grad meinem vorherigen Post ein Edit anfügen, sagt mir doch das olle Ding dass ich nur meine eigenen Posts editieren kann. xD

Deshalb hier der edit als neuer Post...

Panel Ersatz Applets empfand ich immer als noch unbenutzbarer (Daisy eingeschlossen). Oft hinterließen sie Artefakte, Autohide usw. klappte nicht, im Panel waren sie unbenutzbar (Ausnahme Icon Tasks, die man aber scheinbar mittlerweile nicht mehr braucht, da das das Default-Task-Plasmoid kann)

----------

## schmidicom

@Randy Andy

Das mit der Meta-Taste allein habe ich auch nicht hinbekommen aber früher ging es mal. Vermutlich haben sie das verunmöglicht weil der KDE die beiden Varianten Meta + "irgendeine Taste" mit Meta allein nicht auseinander halten konnte.

@franzf

Also dieses "Dashboard" ist ja mal so gar nicht mein Fall, benutzt das Ding überhaupt irgendjemand? Und "Homerun" mag was für Tablets mit Touchscreen sein aber beim Desktop scheint mir das etwas deplatziert zu sein.

Was genau meinst du mit "Artefakte hinterlassen"? Störungen im Bild hatte ich bei fremd-plasmoids noch nie aber sie fühlten sich trotzdem immer so an als ob sie nicht wirklich ins Konzept passen würden.

----------

## Apheus

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> Es scheint mir aber so, dass Meta sich immer nur in Kombination mit einer zweiten Taste  zuweisen lässt - oder? 

 

Ich mache das mit xcape im Autostart, allerdings nur um Meta_L auf Alt_L+F2 zu mappen, also das krunner-Fenster aufzurufen. Geht mit 

```
xcape -e '0xffeb=Alt_L|F2'
```

Das Paket ist x11-misc/xcape.

----------

## Randy Andy

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  Kommen Autohide/überdeckbare Panels eigentlich mit hoch, wenn man Strg+F12 drückt? 

 

Sorry Franz, für die lahme Antwort, aber ich komme aus Zeitgründen momentan kaum an mein Netbook und wenn, dann versuche ich dort neue andere Probleme zu fixen, wie z.B. dieses hier: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-982964-highlight-.html und weitere zu denen ich wohl bald mal ein Post schreiben muss, wenn ich wieder mehr Zeit habe.

Jedenfalls kriegen meine Panels mit Strg+F12 keinen hoch.  :Wink:   Lediglich von oben fährt ein kleiner Reiter runter auf dem steht: Miniprogramm-Dashboard.

Da ich keine Miniprogramme/Widgets/Applets oder wie die Dinger aktuell heißen, auf'm Desktop habe, passiert sonst nix.

Lege ich eines an, dann kommt das aber nach vorne.

Auf ksuperkey oder xscape komme ich später mal zurück.

[Edit]Apheus, hatte gerade noch etwas Zeit und hab fix per xcape im Autostart das mapping von Alt+F1 (Kde-Menü) auf die Windoof-Taste gelegt.

Franz, ksuperkey, ein fork von xcape gab's nicht mal im Overlay, daher hab ich mich für xcape entschieden, welches im regulären tree ist.

Aber die Anleitung von ksuperkey war recht selbsterklärend und konnte mir etwas auf die Sprünge helfen.

Einstweilen Dank, Andy.

----------

